# Ciclones Tropicais



## R3dbull (30 Mai 2007 às 20:12)

Pessoal eu estou a fazer um trabalho de Geografia sobre tempestades tropicais 
e precisava que me dessem uma ajuda não consigo encontrar os locais onde pode vir a ocorrer uma tempestade tropical

podem ajudar-me?


----------



## rossby (31 Mai 2007 às 00:06)

*Re: Tempestades tropicais*



R3dbull disse:


> Pessoal eu estou a fazer um trabalho de Geografia sobre tempestades tropicais
> e precisava que me dessem uma ajuda não consigo encontrar os locais onde pode vir a ocorrer uma tempestade tropical
> 
> podem ajudar-me?




Olá

Podes encontrar muita informação sobre tempestades tropicais em:

http://www.aoml.noaa.gov/hrd/tcfaq/tcfaqHED.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane

Um abraço


----------



## rossby (31 Mai 2007 às 00:09)

*Re: Tempestades tropicais*

Mais concretamente aqui:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane#Locations_of_formation


Um abraço


----------



## Vince (31 Mai 2007 às 10:34)

*Re: Tempestades tropicais*

Além do local de formação, estas 2 imagens também dão uma boa ideia dos trajectos:

*Trajectos*
(clicar para alta resolução)




*Trajectos + Intensidade*





(Atenção que muitas na fase final dos trajectos já não são tropicais)


----------



## MSantos (11 Out 2007 às 10:58)

*Re: Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2007)*

Questões:

Gostaria de saber quais os factores que influenciam o rota de um ciclone tropical.

Qual é a temperatura de água minima para a formação de um ciclone tropical?

Quais são as diferenças entre um ciclone tropical e um ciclone subtropical?

(desculpem a ignorância)


----------



## Vince (11 Out 2007 às 12:51)

*Re: Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2007)*



anticiclone disse:


> Questões:
> Gostaria de saber quais os factores que influenciam o rota de um ciclone tropical.
> Qual é a temperatura de água minima para a formação de um ciclone tropical?
> Quais são as diferenças entre um ciclone tropical e um ciclone subtropical?



Se te deres bem com o inglês, consulta este artigo sobre ciclones tropicais da Wikipedia que é excelente, aborda tudo o que questionas e muito mais, e indica também muitas referências adicionais. 

*Tropical cyclone*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane


Especificamente sobre Subtropicais, consulta também o artigo dedicado a estes:

*Subtropical cyclone*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subtropical_cyclone


E ainda este que é um pouco mais técnico mas muito bom nos pormenores:

*Fundamentals of Tropical Forecasting - Subtropical Cyclones*
https://courseware.e-education.psu.edu/public/meteo/subtropical_cyclones.html


Se tiveres dificuldades em compreender alguma coisa diz, e discutimos aqui se eu ou outros souberem ajudar claro.


----------



## Vince (16 Jan 2008 às 12:15)

Um video que encontrei bastante original, é um time lapse de toda a época de furacões no Atlântico em 2005, com recurso a imagens de satélite, trajectos e temperatura da água.


*27 Storms: Arlene to Zeta*




> *About This Video*
> Many records were broken during the 2005 Atlantic hurricane season including the most hurricanes ever, the most category 5 hurricanes, and the most intense hurricane ever recorded in the Atlantic as measured by atmospheric pressure. This visualization shows all 27 named storms that formed in the 2005 Atlantic hurricane season and examines some of the conditions that made hurricane formation so favorable.
> 
> The animation begins by showing the regions of warm water that are favorable for storm development advancing northward through the peak of hurricane season and then receding as the waters cool. The thermal energy in these warm waters powers the hurricanes. Strong shearing winds in the troposphere can disrupt developing young storms, but measurements indicate that there was very little shearing wind activity in 2005 to impede storm formation.
> ...


----------



## jpmartins (18 Jan 2008 às 15:51)

Está mto interessante.
Lá aparece o nosso Vince no cantinho.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Fev 2008 às 14:02)

*Cientistas alemães realizam em Cabo Verde estudo sobre ciclones*

Um grupo de 40 cientistas do Centro Aeroespacial da Alemanha encontra-se em Cabo Verde para estudar a influência da poeira do Deserto do Sara na formação dos ciclones que assolam o continente americano, soube a PANA segunda-feira na Praia de fonte segura. Nesta sua missão de cerca de duas semanas, os cientistas alemães vão estudar e provar se a poeira poder ser responsável pela formação de nuvens que influenciam o aparecimento de ciclones, visto que tudo leva a crer que o pó do Deserto do Sara condiciona a meteorologia em todo o hemisfério norte.
Segundo os cientistas, o deserto do Sara despeja anualmente no Atlântico 300 milhões de toneladas de poeira, das quais 15 milhões chegam às Caraíbas, admitindo-se que esse pó influencie a formação dos ciclones que assolam a América.
A equipa está instalada nas imediações do aeroporto internacional da Praia com equipamentos e um avião de pesquisa para capturar partículas de poeira na atmosfera com vista ao estudo das suas particularidades. Os cientistas estudarão também a poeira no solo, através de potentes telescópios, numa espécie de aldeia instalada dentro do perímetro do aeroporto da capital cabo-verdiana. O projecto deste estudo, denominado SAMUM I (Saharian Mineralum Dust Experiment), começou em Marrocos em 2006 e tem uma duração de seis anos.
A poeira do Sara, conhecida no arquipélago como "bruma seca" ou “pó di terra”, afecta regularmente Cabo Verde, chegando às vezes a impedindo as ligações aéreas entre as ilhas.

PanaPress


----------



## Gerofil (8 Set 2008 às 15:47)

*Oceano mais quente torna furacões mais violentos* 

A alteração de um grau centígrado na temperatura da água dos oceanos resulta num aumento da frequência global de grandes ciclones de 13 para 17 por ano, ou seja, mais 31%. Actualmente, há quatro tempestades activas no Atlântico norte
O Gustav ainda faz estragos nos EUA, o Hanna ameaça Cuba e a República Dominicana depois de deixar mais de 25 mortos no Haiti, o Ike está a ganhar força no Atlântico e o Josephine acabou de se formar. Este é um ano particularmente activo no que diz respeito a tempestades tropicais e furacões que, segundo um estudo publicado hoje na Nature, estão a tornar-se mais violentos com o aquecimento das águas. 
Os cientistas das universidades da Florida e do Winsconsin calculam que o aumento de um grau centígrado na temperatura das águas resulta num aumento da frequência global de grandes ciclones de 13 para 17 por ano, ou seja, mais 31%. Os investigadores analisaram os dados estatísticos sobre os ciclones tropicais, que recebem o nome de furacão na América e de tufão na Ásia, num período de 25 anos (1981-2006). 
"Notámos tendências de aumento nos valores máximos estimados de ventos dos ciclones tropicais mais fortes em cada um dos oceanos, com um aumento maior nos do Atlântico Norte", escrevem James Elsner, James Kossin e Thomas Jagger na revista Nature. A excepção é o Pacífico sul, mais quente do que as outras regiões desde o início do período analisado, mas que não registou um aumento de temperatura da água significativo nos últimos 25 anos. 
Segundo o último relatório do grupo de peritos sobre as alterações climáticas, as temperaturas médias da superfície do globo devem aumentar entre 1,8 e 4 graus centígrados até ao fim do século. Nos oceanos, a média não se aplica, porque aquecem mais lentamente, apesar do seu impacto sobre o clima ser maior. 
Sobre a actual situação no Atlântico norte, os peritos notam que este ano as temperaturas das águas estão mais altas que o normal. Isso serve de combustível às tempestades que se formam. Além disso, as condições de vento são bastante favoráveis à formação dos ciclones - nos trópicos sopram para o oeste e nos subtrópicos para leste, formando um efeito de espiral. Finalmente, o efeito de ventos a alta atitude que costuma enfraquecer os furacões ou pelo menos impedir a sua formação está praticamente ausente. 
Segundo os cientistas contactados pela AP, quatro tempestades ao mesmo tempo numa época é estranho, mas não é novidade. Em 1995, registaram-se cinco simultaneamente. E em 1998, houve quatro furacões ao mesmo tempo. O pico da época de tempestades é a 10 de Setembro, mas até agora já se deu o nome a dez (a média em toda uma estação). "Espero que não estejamos ainda a falar de furacões na véspera de Natal", disse o professor de Meteorologia Hugh Willoughby, da Universidade da Florida. 

SUSANA SALVADOR 
04/09/2008
DN


----------



## Gerofil (14 Dez 2010 às 23:17)

*Cor dos oceanos altera a rota de furacões*

Um dado inusitado está agitando o fantástico mundo da Oceanografia. Descobertas meteorológicas indicam que os desvios de furacões em direção ao sul do Oceano Pacífico está diretamente relacionado à intensidade da coloração azul do Pacifico Norte. Ou seja: quanto mais azul for a água, mais as tormentas marítimas se desviam do local.
Pesquisadores da Universidade de Princeton (New Jersey, EUA) focaram seus estudos em uma área oceânica que é o “berço ” de 40% dos furacões do mundo: o Giro Pacífico Norte. Trata-se de um pedaço de mar entre a costa oeste dos EUA e a costa leste da Ásia, onde as correntes marítimas convergem em círculos, originando os ventos.
A razão dessa relação entre a direção das correntes e a coloração do mar está no fundo do oceano: o fitoplâncton. Base da cadeia alimentar marinha, e compostos de clorofila, eles tornam o oceano mais verde quando se reproduzem em demasia. Logo, quanto mais fitoplâncton no mar, mais verde ele fica.
Cheio de clorofila, o mar retém mais raios solares, o que faz a temperatura da água aumentar. Mais quente, o oceano acelera a intensidade das correntes marítimas, e o contrário desacelera as correntes. Essa oscilação está diretamente atrelada à formação de furacões.
Assim, a equipe de cientistas fez uma suposição: o que aconteceria se todo o fitoplâncton daquela região desaparecesse? A partir de estudos em modelos de computador, concluíram o seguinte: os furacões diminuiriam 70% nas regiões subtropicais (ao norte do Trópico de Câncer e ao sul do Trópico de Capricórnio), mas aumentariam em 20% entre os trópicos, ou seja, na região equatorial. Isso acontece porque a formação deles é “repelida” do Pacífico Norte quanto este esfria. Oceanos quentes são criadouros de furacões.
Com a descoberta, ganha a meteorologia, pois há mais uma ferramenta para ajudar na prevenção de catástrofes.

HydeScience


----------



## Gerofil (14 Fev 2011 às 23:43)

*MADAGÁSCAR: Ciclone tropical Bingiza afecta o norte da ilha*

O ciclone tropical *Bingiza*, acompanhado de ventos soprando a 180 quilómetros/hora atravessa o norte de Madagáscar, desde hoje (segunda-feira) de manhã, indicou à AFP o Gabinete Nacional Malgaxe de Gestão dos Riscos e Catástrofes (BNGRC), que ignora de momento o balanço material ou humano.
“Após ter tocado a terra essa manhã (segunda-feira) as 6H00 locais (03H00 GMT - 4H00 de Angola) sobre o cabo este, o ciclone tropical Bengiza atravessou a baía de Antongil, os distritos de Maroantsetra e de Mananara-Avaratra”, segundo o BNGRC que lançou um “aviso de perigo eminente” nos 33 distritos do norte do país. A 15H00 (12H00, o centro do ciclone estava localizado em Mandritsara, precisou o BNGRC.
As chuvas abundantes acompanhadas de rajadas de ventos podem ultrapassar os 180km/hora serão agora observados sobre as regiões de Analanjirofo, Atsinanana, Sava e Sofia. Nas várias localidades, os postos eléctricos foram destruídos, provocando  cortes de electricidade. Algumas comunas foram ameaçadas de inundações por causa da subida da água dos rios. O distrito de Manarara-norte, situada na costa leste, é até ao presente o mais afectado, com 80% de edifícios com tectos danificados. 
Até ao momento, as autoridades não fazem estado de nenhuma perda humana nem nenhum ferido, a evacuação do número de sinistrado permanece difíceis por problemas de comunicação. 
Em 2010, a forte tempestade tropical Hubert havia causado a morte de pelos menos 36 pessoas e feito pelo menos 85 mil sinistrados.

Angola Press


----------



## Gerofil (15 Fev 2011 às 11:31)

Esta manhã o BINGIZA encontrava-se entre Moçambique e Madagáscar; a previsão aponta para a rotação do ciclone para sul e sueste, voltando a atravessar novamente a ilha de Madagáscar. Provavelmente também chuvas intensas no litoral norte de Moçambique.

Multi-Sensor de precipitação esta manhã:


----------

